# Snow Tire Tread Aggression?



## DoplerG85 (Dec 2, 2013)

I drive a Dodge Ram 3500 Big Horn and my all-season tires need replacing and aren't going to work for this upcoming Winter plow season. I'm looking for something more aggressive and I'm considering getting an off-road mud type tread pattern. I was hoping I could get some input from you guys who have the experience.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Run a search on here. You'll get more info than you ever wanted. Good luck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Duratracs. I like them, but they're loud, and they don't last very long.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Search feature. Literally hundreds of hours of reading on this.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Get dedicated snow tires (vs all seasons) and keep your old all seasons for summer use.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never tried to plow with mud tires. Back in the day before plowing I ran mud tires on my trucks and they really really suck in snow. The tread blocks are big so there is less surface area hitting the snow/ice is what my unprofessional opinion was. That and mud tires are usually not siped. Like they said above search it there is a lot to read on here about tires.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> I've never tried to plow with mud tires. Back in the day before plowing I ran mud tires on my trucks and they really really suck in snow. The tread blocks are big so there is less surface area hitting the snow/ice is what my unprofessional opinion was. That and mud tires are usually not siped. Like they said above search it there is a lot to read on here about tires.


Guessing your mud tires were wide?

I have used BFG Mudterrains for gobs of years on all of my plow trucks. Just have to get them tall and skinny and you will be fine. (ex: 255/85 is a common 33" tall that I run)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A A/T is a better choice than mud,( Ive used both) as mentioned mud tires dont have sipping, like the at's do. Look for a A/T that does not have a continuous center rib running around the tire.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

For more road than oof road use.
https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-silentarmor?cta=BBCardTireImage


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Guessing your mud tires were wide?
> 
> I have used BFG Mudterrains for gobs of years on all of my plow trucks. Just have to get them tall and skinny and you will be fine. (ex: 255/85 is a common 33" tall that I run)


Yep they were wide. I guess that's just what I assume when someone asks about them. And you know what happens when you assume


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> For more road than oof road use.
> https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-silentarmor?cta=BBCardTireImage


 Hey Buff I pretty much have decided to get the Goodyear Wrangler Duratracks. Need tires by the end of October. Any experience with them? I have friends and a brother that had them and they all liked them. I have no experience with them. I was also considering the cooper discoverer S/T and the S/T MAXX. I have no experience with them either. Just curious what other guys are finding. Tires on my truck do not last long as I pull trailers every day and all our roads are chip sealed up here. The diesel just wears the hell out of them. I Refuse to get BFG A/T again after the last set I had. They would not balance at all. The fire stones that came on the truck lasted 10,000 miles, and the Hercules commercial traction tires I have now lasted 27,000. I'm not getting those again as they didn't offer as much traction as I like.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey Buff I pretty much have decided to get the Goodyear Wrangler Duratracks. Need tires by the end of October. Any experience with them? I have friends and a brother that had them and they all liked them. I have no experience with them. I was also considering the cooper discoverer S/T and the S/T MAXX. I have no experience with them either. Just curious what other guys are finding. Tires on my truck do not last long as I pull trailers every day and all our roads are chip sealed up here. The diesel just wears the hell out of them. I Refuse to get BFG A/T again after the last set I had. They would not balance at all. The fire stones that came on the truck lasted 10,000 miles, and the Hercules commercial traction tires I have now lasted 27,000. I'm not getting those again as they didn't offer as much traction as I like.


I've been running Duratracs for aboot 8 yrs, have run several sets on several pickups and for what I do they're great. I put aboot 4k a year on running on 2track or barely maintained dirt roads when most people don't so I go for a more aggressive tire. I get aboot 35k oof os them and could probably get more if I ran them down to the wear bars. 
I ran a set of Cooper S/T's in the mid 2000's, at that tire the rubber seems to work harden and wet/snow/ice traction suffered. I only ran one set and started running GY MTR's that were siped. The S/T tread pattern is such that tire mounting needs to be so the left and right tires tread doesn't go the same way. If it does you'll find the pickup pulling to one side when they're trying to hook up. If the tire has white letters on side you're hosed.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I've been running Duratracs for aboot 8 yrs, have run several sets on several pickups and for what I do they're great. I put aboot 4k a year on running on 2track or barely maintained dirt roads when most people don't so I go for a more aggressive tire. I get aboot 35k oof os them and could probably get more if I ran them down to the wear bars.
> I ran a set of Cooper S/T's in the mid 2000's, at that tire the rubber seems to work harden and wet/snow/ice traction suffered. I only ran one set and started running GY MTR's that were siped. The S/T tread pattern is such that tire mounting needs to be so the left and right tires tread doesn't go the same way. If it does you'll find the pickup pulling to one side when they're trying to hook up. If the tire has white letters on side you're hosed.
> 
> View attachment 166308


Hey thanks for the info. I think I'm sold on the DuraTracs!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

But it's a BiG HoRn


----------

